

Changes to the open Internet in Kazakhstan - abraham
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/06/changes-to-open-internet-in-kazakhstan.html

======
justin_vanw
Why can't they still give kazak users the exact same customization? Just
redirect them to google.com/?custom=kz, and fix the location detection logic
to work with either the domain or that flag. Degrading the search quality for
an entire country is just lazy.

~~~
davecardwell
That functionality already exists, to an extent, with the gl= parameter. Eg.

[http://www.google.com/search?q=dave+cardwell&gl=kz](http://www.google.com/search?q=dave+cardwell&gl=kz)

[http://www.google.com/search?q=dave+cardwell&gl=uk](http://www.google.com/search?q=dave+cardwell&gl=uk)

[http://www.google.com/search?q=dave+cardwell&gl=us](http://www.google.com/search?q=dave+cardwell&gl=us)

